# appaloosa 239's herd journal



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 8, 2013)

*My Journal*
appaloosa 239-my animal and farm journal.

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? 
I live in North Carolina. The climate is usually warm and mild, but has been getting quite cold recently.
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I live with my mother.
3. How would you define your farm?
It isn't huge and grand, but we have goats, a horse, rabbits, geese, guineas, chickens, cats and dogs. We have a grapevine, blueberry bushes and a pear tree and grew a vegetable garden this year.
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Not sure.
5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I am working on a little coop right now, but no, _I_ haven't built any building.
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No.
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
8. Is it a hobby or an occupation?
I guess it is a hobby. I mainly do not grow my animals for food of to sell. 
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know a lot about orthinology and would like to study oceanography and Spanish.
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Farming animals to sell; stuff like that. 
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes indeed. I would like an apple tree. 
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Not sure. 
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No.
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
No, but I enjoy making bracelets. 
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
No.
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No.
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I like to grow flowers, especially irises and roses.
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
No, I'd like to try fishing though.
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
I have two acres of country farm. 
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
No.
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
I have no specialty and so far have nothing  in mind.
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
I haven't really thought about that one yet.
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
No. But my mother likes to refinish and sand dressers and vanities.
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Not really.
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Australia, or Oceania.
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No.
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
LOL, I definitely haven't thought about that one.
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes.
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I only eat and cook with organic foods. I barely eat any meat except for [store bought] chicken.
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
My best animal experience(s) are when I found a stray cat and when i found a stray chicken! My worst experience: when Smoky, the cat I found, was hit and killed. 
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No. Just collect eggs. 
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Um...I'm not sure exactly.
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
No. My mother does the canning, and we have canned grapes, figs, pears, and tomatoes.
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
No. 
35 What is on your to do list?
Feed rabbits, feed goats, take care of chickens, and other such tasks.
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No.
37. In what do you trust?
I completely trust in God.
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Sometimes.
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Yes.

And that is my journal so far!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Some of my herd:*
*


 A few of my goats.*
*

*
*Tanka ( ton-ka) the quarter horse/Arabian.*
*

 *
*Billy,Brian,Blackie.*


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 9, 2013)

Today was a normal day. It was deeply foggy all day;even 12:00-4:30. My goats followed me to their stable, baaing as usual, as I fed them their alfalfa pellets. The rabbits seemed bored with the December weather, and the horse was being his quaint little self -eating leaves off the ground as if I don't feed him enough. He is too silly to get up in the barn when it's raining, so he has to be led. Well, I _have heard_ that a chicken has more brains than a horse.  Maybe it's true...
December 9, 2013


----------



## kinder (Dec 9, 2013)

Wonderful family you have,the goats are great, and  TANKA well  As far as the chicken goes ; they don't like the rain, and that's all...


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 9, 2013)

kinder said:


> Wonderful family you have,the goats are great, and  TANKA well  As far as the chicken goes ; they don't like the rain, and that's all...


 
When it starts raining, a chicken will immediately run into the coop. but Tanka will immediately run out of the barn.


----------



## kinder (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe Tanka just wants you to  come get her/him


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice animals!!!!! Love Tanka!!!! Is Tanka ridable?


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 10, 2013)

Your goats are cute but I love Tanka.  I grew up with paints, still have a soft spot for them.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 10, 2013)

Today was worse than yesterday. it was cold, windy, rainy, and mucky outside.  The animals, I know, hated it. I feel so bad for them. Tanka, Blackie, Billy,Brian, Flossie May and Peter ( those two are my rabbits) all enjoyed having mini pretzels today. They love pretzels.  Despite the cold whether, the goats were, indeed, very happy when I came into their pen at evening and fed them their alfalfa pellets.  
December 10, 2013


----------



## kinder (Dec 10, 2013)

I know....it should be us Northerners to get that stuff.    But maybe you'll warm up soon !?    p.s.you're a good mommy


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 11, 2013)

It was somewhat better today then yesterday,'cause it wasn't raining, but it was still cold. The animals haven't made a sound all day, except for those Australian Shepherd dogs barking. ( _I actually hate dogs. Don't get mad-spend a day in my hooves and you'll understand why.) _We tried doing cleaning Tanka's feet, but he is IMPOSSIBLE!!! He got me so mad with his constant antics and stubbornness that I had to leave.  Maybe he'll get better. Maybe....
And it was not only cold outside, and Tanka being a nuisance, but--apparently BYC just got closed down for improvement. No warm weather, no good horse, no BYC.  Maybe it'll get better...
December 11, 2013


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was in charge all day today! And boy does Tanka eat a lot! Gets hay every two hours.  And that's all that has happened today, except for BYC reopening and a little subscription trouble.
December 12, 2013


----------



## kinder (Dec 12, 2013)

Perhaps Tanka was having a bad day him self. And by the sounds of it , today was better.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 22, 2013)

( Sorry to not update the journal sooner, I just haven't been on here in a while. )

Well, basically, nothing has happened, except for more putting up with Tanka's foolishness, buying more pretzels for the herd, and doing the regular routine.
 And you wouldn't believe that I'm over here in NC sweating to death and December. 
I hope it doesn't get cold anytime soon, because then all the horse owners know what that might mean-collic.
December 22, 2013


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 23, 2013)

It was rainy today. Super rainy. It began when I was outside this morning, feeding my rabbits, and then- BANG! The rain comes outta nowhere.  And of course, the goats scurry into the stable, and Tanka scurries out of the barn.  What am I to do with him? I've been feeding him hay in the barn but he just will not stay in it during the rain! 
December 23, 2013
P.S. Early Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## kinder (Dec 23, 2013)

And to you and yours as well.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 29, 2013)

Its been raining all day, its warm, and there's a pond in my front yard right now. The geese are having a swim.  Tanka is just bad. That's all he is. Bad.  he still won't go into the barn! He is impossible! 
;( What am I to do with him?!
December 29, 2013


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tanka has had a case of diarrehea ( don't ask why, maybe because we temporarily switched from organic to inorganic apples?) but it seems to have cleared up. it's very cold, i think it is going to snow--  yay! Tanka likes to eat the  snow.  He can be funny.
January 4, 2014


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice to see someone is enjoying the snow.  I am sick of it.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 8, 2014)

*It is very cold here right now-at times less than 20 degrees. Had to bring the rabbits inside and Tanka is getting heated water all day long because water freezes easily these past few days. It's not that cold today though. The goats find somewhat warmth in standing in the sunny part of their paddock. Still crossing my fingers it snows...which is very possible. Don't even believe the meteorologists anymore. They seem to always be wrong about the weather.*
January 8, 2014!
*P.S. Hope y'all have a happy 2014!*


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Okay, it's still cold here...but not as cold as it was. And I'm still hoping it snows, although most likely the animals aren't, except for maybe Tanka.*
*January 9, 2014*


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol, too bad I couldn't send some of our snow to you!!! We have too much this year!!!


----------



## kinder (Jan 17, 2014)

Did it snow yet ? What an odd winter we're all having. Hope all is good.!! lol...


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 18, 2014)

*What a day I had! So, I woke up this morning and looked out the window at Tanka's barn. He is laying down in it. Tanka hardly goes in the barn, much less lay down in it!*
*Turns out something is wrong with him. We call our horse doctor. She's busy, and says this other doctor will do something. That other doctor never calls. But we do get a call from a horse doctor at the vet, he says it's either laminitis or founder, apparently the result of too much alfalfa hay. (Alfalfa hay is high in protein.) The farrier comes over to check his feet, and says there's nothing wrong with his feet. We don't really know what he has! His rump is really hard, though. .....*
*January 18, 2013*
*


Four Winds Ranch said:



			Lol, too bad I couldn't send some of our snow to you!!! We have too much this year!!!
		
Click to expand...




kinder said:



			Did it snow yet ? What an odd winter we're all having. Hope all is good.!! lol...
		
Click to expand...


I think it is going to snow tomorrow.*


----------



## kinder (Jan 18, 2014)

WOW !! Sorry to hear Tanka's not well, I hope its nothing serious. I'll check back with you, later. lol...


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 19, 2014)

kinder said:


> WOW !! Sorry to hear Tanka's not well, I hope its nothing serious. I'll check back with you, later. lol...



Yeah, thanks... Tanka is usually an easy-keeper horse. I've had horse for two, almost three years. Thunder, my black Arab, colliced almost every two months.  Tanka has only colliced once, and that was because of stress. Unfortunately, Thunder passed away last January.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)

For Tanka.


----------



## kinder (Jan 19, 2014)

So sorry about Thunder,. I guess we all know these things happen, But Its always worse when it happens to your loved ones. So how is Tanka ? Hopefully his stubbornness will be his friend. lol. And how are you holding up ???
I'm going to go look up (colliced),


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 19, 2014)

We finally figured out what he has--sand and worms. Now we have to give him half a cup of psyllium today and Tuesday.


kinder said:


> So sorry about Thunder,. I guess we all know these things happen, But Its always worse when it happens to your loved ones. So how is Tanka ? Hopefully his stubbornness will be his friend. lol. And how are you holding up ???
> I'm going to go look up (colliced),



Collic is when a horses gets constupation and he can't pass it. Then the doctor has to come over, run a tube down his nostril and pump it out. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_colic


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## appaloosa 239 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Sorry I haven't been on lately to write in my herd journal! I've just been really busy and...

...cheating on BYH by spending more time with her sister site, BYC! *


----------

